# Which OS is the best In Windows History?



## Technoman

Well as we all know Windows has had many OS's. Which is the Best? I'm Going to go out on a limb and say XP. Although XP Is slowly but surely losing its usability (EX. Windows Movie Maker Is not Available for XP anymore Only Vista That's whats causing the errors) It is the simplest. It was very accessible in it's prime, and allows you to do things easily, and swiftly. That's my opinion.... Whats yours?


----------



## voyagerfan99

2000 was and still is a great secure OS. It was used for servers for a long time.

XP was just as good (being based off the NT kernel and Windows 2000). It certainly had one of the longest runs in an OS history.

7 is by far the best now, with upgraded security, speed, and support for the newest hardware.


----------



## DMGrier

I would go to say ME the worst in reliability and XP may have been reliable but security features made it a bad OS as well. Windows 7 is by far the best since is has better security and reliability over any Windows OS yet to date.


----------



## StrangleHold

Windows 2000. 

XP was nothing but 2000 with a Disneyland overlay. Vista is a memory hog. Windows 7 has turned out to be a pretty good OS. But XP/Vista and 7 are just really upgrades of 2000.


----------



## Okedokey

Windows 7 is now considered the best imo.


----------



## Laquer Head

Vista Ultimate~

*sorry, I cant keep straight face*


----------



## turbodiesel

windows xp was the best OS produced and most popular


----------



## Okedokey

Market share has little to do with it.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Windows 2000 was solid but now it has to be windows 7.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ryan.white said:


> windows xp was the best OS produced and most popular



Do remember though that XP sucked majorly when it first came out. It wasn't until SP2 came out that a lot of the hang bugs were fixed.


----------



## DMGrier

Well it says there is a page two but it will not let me view it. I am seeing a lot of XP and this confuses me because I do remember buy a desktop the day XP came out and it was a worse experience then the first time I used Vista but some people on here might be to young to remember XP being released or because it was out so long forgot because after two SP it finally became reliable but have we all forgotten how horrible the security was. 98 Second edition was a better OS and what about windows 3.1? Drop the XP people.


----------



## voyagerfan99

DMGrier said:


> Well it says there is a page two but it will not let me view it. I am seeing a lot of XP and this confuses me because I do remember buy a desktop the day XP came out and it was a worse experience then the first time I used Vista but some people on here might be to young to remember XP being released or because it was out so long forgot because after two SP it finally became reliable but have we all forgotten how horrible the security was. 98 Second edition was a better OS and what about windows 3.1? Drop the XP people.



I had the same issue, but you just started page two so it's all set now.

But yeah when I first got my XP machine I hated it. It would cause programs to not respond a lot and it took forever for the task to end (learned to end the process instead).


----------



## Technoman

voyagerfan99 said:


> I had the same issue, but you just started page two so it's all set now.
> 
> But yeah when I first got my XP machine I hated it. It would cause programs to not respond a lot and it took forever for the task to end (learned to end the process instead).



Thats Still the problem I have a lot! It freezes A TON! although it doesn't freeze as much if you use chrome but it freezes a significant amount of time!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Technoman said:


> Thats Still the problem I have a lot! It freezes A TON! although it doesn't freeze as much if you use chrome but it freezes a significant amount of time!



Chrome or what else? You didn't specify. And I wasn't referring to just the internet.


----------



## Technoman

voyagerfan99 said:


> Chrome or what else? You didn't specify. And I wasn't referring to just the internet.



Chrome compared to IE Or Firefox. And I meant overall When I had flash it would freeze and shut down ALL THE TIME! I would get so pissed which is even more of a reason why I wanna upgrade...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Technoman said:


> Chrome compared to IE Or Firefox. And I meant overall When I had flash it would freeze and shut down ALL THE TIME! I would get so pissed which is even more of a reason why I wanna upgrade...



Probably just an issue with your flash installation.


----------



## Technoman

Maybe I have no clue... Its also probably cuz my computer doesnt have much ram


----------



## Okedokey

Maybe post your specs?


----------



## wolfeking

I would say 2000. Xp was upgraded 2000 (both are NT5). Just like 7 is upgraded Vista (both NT6).  of the two, I would and still do take 2000 or XP over the others everytime. It is a personal choice, as it is for those that like 7 and vista. The best is always an opinion.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> I would say 2000. Xp was upgraded 2000 (both are NT5). Just like 7 is upgraded Vista (both NT6).  of the two, I would and still do take 2000 or XP over the others everytime. It is a personal choice, as it is for those that like 7 and vista. The best is always an opinion.



I highly prefer 7 over XP. I see a lot of computers that come into the shop with nasty virus' running XP, whereas hardly any Win7 machines come into the shop with virus'. So that right there shows that the security for Win7 is a lot better.


----------



## Okedokey

I use Windows XP at work.  It sucks compared to Windows 7.  Windows 7 is far superior.


----------



## wolfeking

voyagerfan99 said:


> I highly prefer 7 over XP. I see a lot of computers that come into the shop with nasty virus' running XP, whereas hardly any Win7 machines come into the shop with virus'. So that right there shows that the security for Win7 is a lot better.


there is not always an OS issue when getting viruses. Ive gotten some nasty ones in 7, vista, and XP. Viruses are generally an End user issue. Its even possible to get viruses in linux, with all its security.  


bigfellla said:


> I use Windows XP at work.  It sucks compared to Windows 7.  Windows 7 is far superior.


Sucks is an opinion. No one is saying that 7 doesn't have some new, and better features. But that doesn't make it the best. And what's best to me isn't necessarily best to you, as what's your best might not be Ian's best and so forth.   Its like the chevy vs ford argument, we can debate it all day long, but in the end, its still just an opinion.


----------



## Okedokey

Technoman said:


> That's my opinion.... Whats yours?





wolfeking said:


> .. but in the end, its still just an opinion.



Thats what this topic is about...


----------



## wolfeking

you stated that windows 7 is SUPERIOR. thats a factual statement. superior can be proven, and is not an opinion.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

All Windows operating systems are good if you have knowledge to use them.
Those who say that XP sucks and that it freezes on them very often obviously do not know how to use computers lol.Same applies for Vista and Win7 because I've seen people saying that even Vista and even Windows 7 sucks too because it freezes on them so often on so simple things such as using Firefox.Why is that happening to them?Simple...they do not know how to use computers or their OS is in a crappy state but they do not know to fix that and instead they say that it sucks.
It's not Windows OS who sucks,it is people who sucks because they don't know how to use computers.

I mean no offence lol,but if someone tells me that for example Windows XP or Windows 7 sucks because it takes ages to open simple Chrome then the problem is obviously not with OS.The problem is with people who use it improperly and say that it sucks and it does NOT suck.People suck not OS lol.

Hell I know people who have 4 GB of RAM and say that Windows 7 sucks because their Windows 7 OS lags like hell where I have just 512 MB of RAM and nothing lags no matter if I use Win 2000,XP,Vista or Win7 plus I am also always running tons of background programs and still nothing lags.What does that tell you lol?

In the end it is ALWAYS a user who sucks,not the OS.Because if simple programs like IE needs ages to open then obviously the user(s) do not know how to properly use computers and then they complain that Windows sucks and are not even aware that THEY are actually the one who sucks lol and NOT Windows OS.

As for the security,no updates will help you here lol.Use a very non-free antivirus because free is not the best.Not even close.There is a reason why it's free and others are not.I payed mine about 5000 dollars and use it already for many years and not a single virus or vulnerable peace of code ever came to my system and everything still works great.Not to mention that I do not reinstall Windows so much like many other people (who say Wndows sucks) does.Last time I installed them in 2004. and they still work great and NOTHING lags.On the other hand people reinstall Windows so damn often because something started to lag and then they complain that Windows sucks.And if that's true then I would have to also reinstall Windows here and there is they "suck like people say".But I didn't because I don't need to.Again what does that tell you lol?

Windows OS's speed,security and stability COMPLETELY depends on the user's knowledge and NOTHING else.Say and think whatever you want lol,but that's true.Period.




Cheers!


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> you stated that windows 7 is SUPERIOR. thats a factual statement. superior can be proven, and is not an opinion.


wut

There's nothing special in the work "superior" that makes the statement more (or less) objective. If I say something is superior, that's my opinion. It doesn't have to be provable (or falsifiable) fact.

On topic though, 98SE REPRESENT!


----------



## larsch

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Windows OS's speed,security and stability COMPLETELY depends on the user's knowledge and NOTHING else.


Really?


----------

